# Just had my painted wheels refurbed...



## ac427 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've just had my painted wheels refurbed and wondered what was the best sealant to put on them?

I remember using some nano particle things years back can't recall exactly what is was?

Are some products better in Winter and some in Summer?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Get yourself some Gtechnic C2 or C5 or whichever one it is. Just get whichever is cheapest, because although one is listed as being for wheels, it's the same stuff as used on the bodywork.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've got Raceglaze nano wheel sealant it's very good stuff to use very simple.

Also used Carplan No 1 spray on other wheels and this worked well. Used Poorboys wheel sealant and was pleased with it. 

Also used a wax on wheels and this worked well - just make sure you choose a wax that's very easy to remove...


----------



## ac427 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Lads, It was C5 i used a few years back. I just found the bottle sadly it is empty 

Is C2 less durable than C5 ?


----------



## ac427 (Jul 15, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> I've got Raceglaze nano wheel sealant it's very good stuff to use very simple.
> 
> Also used Carplan No 1 spray on other wheels and this worked well. Used Poorboys wheel sealant and was pleased with it.
> 
> Also used a wax on wheels and this worked well - just make sure you choose a wax that's very easy to remove...


Thanks Andy, my primary concern is brake dust eating into the paint on the wheels.
Am i right in thinking that waxes are no good at protecting against hot brake pad dust?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

C5 or simmilar from other brands is the to go, they are semi-permanent and offer 12-18m + protection, spray on' and waxes are much more short term in comparison allthough easier to use.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ac427 said:


> Thanks Andy, my primary concern is brake dust eating into the paint on the wheels.
> 
> Am i right in thinking that waxes are no good at protecting against hot brake pad dust?


Think as long as you keep on top of things and renew / reapply as required, should be okay :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ac427 said:


> Thanks Lads, It was C5 i used a few years back. I just found the bottle sadly it is empty
> 
> Is C2 less durable than C5 ?


C5 is the semi-permanent sealant in the tiny bottle.
C2 is a spray sealant in a trigger bottle.

I always do C5, then top after the next wash with C2v3


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

C5 or a ceramic wheel sealant should give you better protection than any wax. and can always be topped up with C2 or other spray sealants. A wax probably wont protect for as long. If you keep on top of them there is no reason a wax wouldn't do, I've used collinite for years and it works fine but the wheels would be washed every few weeks at least.

When i had the Mini i had some Gyeon Prime left over from doing the paint work and due to the fact that they dont last too long once opened i decided to protect the wheels and chrome exhaust with it and only had car about 5-6 months they were a dream to clean.


----------



## ac427 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can C5 and C2 be applied in layers to build up protection?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Any wax will be better than nothing

A high temp sealant will be better still aka FK1000P or Planet Polish Wheel Seal+Shine

A ceramic coating the best of all.


----------



## ac427 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can C5 and C2 be applied in layers to increase protection?

Will additional layers prolong protection?


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I find nothing seems to last that long on the wheels (not used more semi-permanent C5 / C2 though). Although it looked good and smelled nice, I didn't find the Poorboys stuff lasted very long.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Can you apply C5 to refurbished wheels more or less immediately?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Personally I'd go for a more durable nano based product like C5 and then layer up on the sealant/wax and then keep it topped up


----------



## ac427 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was thinking the same just with C2 because it is so much cheaper, so i would just add several more layers.


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> *Any wax will be better than nothing*
> 
> A high temp sealant will be better still aka FK1000P or Planet Polish Wheel Seal+Shine
> 
> A ceramic coating the best of all.


Just make sure the paint is fully dry (1week) so all the gases evaporate.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ac427 said:


> Can C5 and C2 be applied in layers to increase protection?
> 
> Will additional layers prolong protection?


C5 - just apply one layer - thats all thats needed.
C2 - apply multiple layers :thumb:

Yes multiple layers of C2 should prolong protection.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

My new wheels got 2 coats of C5 and 2 coats of nano wheel seal.

Nano wheel seal doesnt last long, 4 months but is easy to top up

After every wash I also spray AutoFinese aqua coat on them it lasts about a week

Waxes are uselses they dont last the heat and acidic break dust just dissolves it
do the barrels aswell as the faces


----------

